# Want to bulk up - Could anyone do me a diet?



## betty02 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok guys give you as much info as i can and would appreciate a diet to help me bulk up, i'm into chicken heavily and i really love my chicken, i don't eat sea food or anything like that, not into veg bar carrots and peas, eat the occasionaly prok chop, bacon sasauge. Not into patatoes other then roast, or chips which sin't good! Ermm thats aboit as basic as it, heres my diet for what i aint last week if it helps?

*Monday*

*Breakfast:* none

*Snack:* Oat Bar

*Dinner:* Chciekn Salad

*Snack:* Bananna

*Tea:* Chicken in bread crums and gravy

*Snack:* none

*Supper:* cream cheese on toast

*Snack:* none

*Tuesday*

*Breakfast:* none

*Snack:* oat bar

*Dinner:* chicken salad wrap

*Snack:* none

*Tea:* plain chicken and gravy

*Snack:* toast

*Supper:* none

*Snack:* none

*Wednesday*

*Breakfast:* none

*Snack:* oat bar

*Dinner:* chicken salad

*Snack:* oat bar

*Tea:* omlette (cheese)

*Snack:* none

*Supper:* another omlette (cheese)

*Snack:* none

*Thursday*

*Breakfast:* none

*Snack:* none

*Dinner:* chciken salad wrap

*Snack:* none

*Tea:* roast patatoes and gravy

*Snack:* none

*Supper:* none

*Snack:* none

*Friday*

*Breakfast:* none

*Snack:* none

*Dinner:* chciken salad

*Snack:* oat bar

*Tea:* prok chop and peas

*Snack:* none

*Supper:* toast

*Snack:* none

*Sat*

*Breakfast:* none

*Snack:* none

*Dinner:* none

*Snack:* none

*Tea:* chicken,bacon and cheese omlette

*Snack:* oat bar x 2

*Supper:* toast

*Snack:* none

*Sunday*

*Breakfast:* none

*Snack:* none

*Dinner:* none

*Snack:* none

*Tea:* sunday lunch

*Snack:* none

*Supper:* none

*Snack:* none

As you can see the only consitant thing i have is dinner, i should really start eating breakfast but what? i got advised to eat 2 slices of peanut butter and toast?

Cr4p diet i know hence im here to get help and get it sorted

Cheers


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Breakfast

Oatmeal and whey protein

Oatmeal and eggs

Wholewheat toast and eggs

Shredded wheat and whey protein

I think you need to read a bit more about healthy diets.

If you really want someone to plan out a full diet for you, work out how many calories etc, then you should hire a nutritionist, trainer or coach, or get a good book on it like Tom Venuto's Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle.

Diet is quite individual, you will have to figure out what works best for you.

The food diary is a good start, I would start to weigh things and see how many calories, protein, carbs and fat you are eating now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

holy sh!t dude id die on the weekend with that diet

one meal!!!

breakfast!!! you must have breakfast!

oats or some cereal high in carbs, along with some eggs or something

id suggest reading through other peoples diets mate and just vary toe foods depending on what you dont like

you dont have any snacks... have some seeds or nuts, high in fats and protein

also drink lots of full fat milk

Eat everything

whats your current stats?

height weight and bodyfat if you know it?


----------



## betty02 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheers for that guys, problem is i hate milk, eggs and oatmeal and wheat and stuff like that which has been a main problem for me, i could have omlette for breakfast as i cannot taste the eggs, or 'chucky egg and soldiers' lol? but im guesing thats not the same,ive got some whey protein so will do a shake each morning or 1 at night for the morning anyway!

AS far as height im 5 foot 10 and i weight just under 10 stone! very skiny, don't know my bodyfat and i wouldn't know how to work it out either!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

omelette's are fine

i have about 4 shakes a day

morning, pre workout, postworkout (postworkout has two scoops)

try not to rely on shakes though, eat wholesome food and lots of meats

calorie intake

use the calculator to find out average number of calories you need at your height and weight

then add another 500 cals to that, this is what you should be aiming at eating every day in terms of calories

you will then be slowly gaining weight!

when do you workout? times? you will need a meal with lots of carbs fast acting protein for muscle recovery


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Go buy a book called scrawny to brawny by berardi then you can write one based on what you like and one to fit your lifestyle


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

if i didnt have breakfast id end up eating someone on the way to work.. then again i did eat a dog once...by accident.. well it was either a dog or a human, so i like to think it was a dog.

any way yeh eat big!!lots of wholesome foods, loads of helthy meats (chickne breasts are a must) minimum of four shakes a day, plenty of veg too, and good vitmain tabs!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

You are a woman correct? I say this due to your user name.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Con said:


> You are a woman correct? I say this due to your user name.


not because the following would have most adult males dead by now if they tried to pick a weight up and grow?



> *Sunday*
> 
> *
> **Breakfast:* none
> ...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

betty02 said:


> Cheers for that guys, problem is i hate milk, eggs and oatmeal and wheat and stuff like that which has been a main problem for me,


You'd get on well with Nathan!

If you want to put size on,you're gonna need to educate yourself and stop being a pussy when it comes to food,all diet and training info can be found within this forum using the search facility.

and just to reiterate a point from your other thread - Get steroids right out of your head,the're not for you!

good luck.


----------

